# Is it worth upgrading to the Genie?



## jnelaine (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Ok, I admit it - I haven't done much research on Genie yet, but I figured I'd post a quick question to get some feedback to see if it was worth looking into a Genie upgrade. I currently have one HR24 DVR and three HR22 DVRs. I also have Whole Home Service and all but one of the boxes is hooked up to my network and to the internet. So, I already have the ability to tape 8 things at the same time, and watch most of those on any of the three connected DVRs. So my basic question is - is it worth upgrading to a Genie with 3 mini-clients? What are the primary benefits over my current setup?

Also, is it hard to get the Genie hooked up to the internet? I have a friend who upgraded and through he'd be able to get it connected just by plugging it into his network via ethernet cable (like he did with his prior box), but that didn't work. He was told he'd need to purchase a connection kit. Is that true? 

Thanks!
Jay


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Getting rid of thr three HR22 would do it for me as they are way to slow. The upgrade would require a switch to a SWIM LNB and the internet connection can be done a couple of ways, a connection kit is the most common way. It would be best to have Directv do the install.


----------



## jnelaine (Jun 8, 2008)

The HR22s are definitely slow as a dog, but fortunuately I use the HR24 95% of the time and just use the others to record extra shows. I think I'm good on the dish - I already have a SWM LNB


----------



## jnelaine (Jun 8, 2008)

The other thing holding me back from upgrading is that I have a pretty good amount of movies stored on these DVRs that I don't want to get rid of. It would take a while to burn them all off to DVD. However, I'm still open to upgrading if there is a clear advantage to going to Genie from my current setup.

Thanks


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

This a tough one.. For me the Genie is a buggy box that drives me insane, yet would i go back to an older unit, no. The five tuners is the only thing that makes me say that, its so convenient. So imo if you have allot of recording conflicts, and or can really use those 5 extra tuners go for it. From an HR22 stand point, that machine is a dog, yet if your happy and all working well plus considering your current library on there thats just a decision you have to decide. Read up in the forums though on issues, including the firmware section, take the rose colored comments and read them, yet look past also as there are people that are having some real serious issues also. Good Luck.


----------



## jnelaine (Jun 8, 2008)

I just called DTV to discuss the issue and found out something that I didn't realize (but was pretty obvious now that I think about it). I was thinking that I'd need to dump all of my receivers and go to a Genie with 3 other mini clients. But that's not the case. I can just swap out one of my old HR22 units for a Genie and keep using my other DVRs. All of them can still be connected through Whole Home. Sounds like I can get this for $99, but I would have to agree to a new 2 year commitment. That last part is what might hold me back. Technology changes so quickly, I hate being locked into something for 2 years.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Your friend received poor advice. And if he tried plugging ethernet into the client, not good. But ethernet into the Genie works fine, but the two need to be properly networked for the Genie client to work at all. 

And a new commitment might seem onerous, but the penalty for opting out doesn't seem immense at all. YMMV>


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

jnelaine said:


> Technology changes so quickly, I hate being locked into something for 2 years.


I understand what you're saying but directv does do pretty good job in keeping their receivers up to date with firmware updates. But new technology does move fast


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

VaJim said:


> I understand what you're saying but directv does do pretty good job in keeping their receivers up to date with firmware updates. But new technology does move fast


That would make sense if firmware updates actual improved things. This last year expecialy firmware updates have been less than steller and in most cases messed things up. There consistency and there getting on top of long term issues imo are lackluster at best.


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

Consider this..watch down all the content on the HR22 you remove..that way you won't worry about "losing" the programming (the programming is MEANT to be temporary, so it's not owned anyway, but that's another topic). You can rinse and repeat for other HR22s. Keep in mind that once you go over 8 tuners (Genie + HR24 + 2x HR22), the SWiM setup will change from SWM8 to SWM16, which requires additional cabling.

Another thing to keep in mind for the future is the C41W (upcoming wireless Genie client--that doesn't need coax runs). With a connected *Wireless Media Bridge* to the Genie, it will enable wireless HD viewing to remote tvs (with C41W) from the Genie..initial reviews from SolidSignal are pleasantly surprised--they say great performance and PQ..once you've watched down the other HR22s, consider trading for the C41W clients and have the best of all worlds. Keep in mind they are NOT available at this time on request (subject to limited markets, beta testing, et al).

-=K=-


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

kaminar said:


> Another thing to keep in mind for the future is the C41W (upcoming wireless Genie client--that doesn't need coax runs). With a connected Wireless Media Bridge to the Genie, it will enable wireless HD viewing to remote tvs (with C41W) from the Genie..initial reviews from SolidSignal are pleasantly surprised--they say great performance and PQ..-=K=-


I can't find the review on their website. Could you please provide the link. Thanks.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

C41-W Wireless Mini Genie review

http://blog.solidsignal.com/content.php/2043-Solid-Signal-s-Hands-On-Review-C41W-Wireless-Genie-Client


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

Datagg said:


> That would make sense if firmware updates actual improved things. This last year expecialy firmware updates have been less than steller and in most cases messed things up. There consistency and there getting on top of long term issues imo are lackluster at best.


I wish we could turn off the updates ! My HR21 is all messed up from them I used to be able to Watch TV's in my other rooms over A/V 480i while the main unit was plugged in with HDMI ! Now when I turn off my HD TV the other TVs go Blank ! Directv is always trying to screw people in trying to make them pay for another BOX for a second TV when I DONT'T NEED ONE ! Wish the FCC would step in and see the B.S they are doing ! I own my receiver its not rented ! And changing MY FUNCTIONS of my original box should be illegal !


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

jnelaine said:


> I just called DTV to discuss the issue and found out something that I didn't realize (but was pretty obvious now that I think about it). I was thinking that I'd need to dump all of my receivers and go to a Genie with 3 other mini clients. But that's not the case. I can just swap out one of my old HR22 units for a Genie and keep using my other DVRs. All of them can still be connected through Whole Home. Sounds like I can get this for $99, but I would have to agree to a new 2 year commitment. That last part is what might hold me back. Technology changes so quickly, I hate being locked into something for 2 years.


Or you could buy the unit used http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIRECTV-HR34-700-used-New-Remote-HDMI-/141018513591 as long you have Swim its all you need !


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rickt1962 said:


> I wish we could turn off the updates ! My HR21 is all messed up from them I used to be able to Watch TV's in my other rooms over A/V 480i while the main unit was plugged in with HDMI ! Now when I turn off my HD TV the other TVs go Blank ! Directv is always trying to screw people in trying to make them pay for another BOX for a second TV when I DONT'T NEED ONE ! Wish the FCC would step in and see the B.S they are doing ! I own my receiver its not rented ! And changing MY FUNCTIONS of my original box should be illegal !


The funny part about your issue is its not directv doing it rather It's a mandate they have to do it from Hollywood and the FCC. You'll also notice that blue ray players no longer output hdmi signals over component cables. . It's all about copyright junk nd hdmi handshaking.

Unplu the hdmi from Your HDTV when you don't want it on and it will fix your issue.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> The funny part about your issue is its not directv doing it rather It's a mandate they have to do it from Hollywood and the FCC. You'll also notice that blue ray players no longer output hdmi signals over component cables. . It's all about copyright junk nd hdmi handshaking.
> 
> Unplu the hdmi from Your HDTV when you don't want it on and it will fix your issue.
> 
> Yea Ive been doing that  My other receiver I have a component to av converter which cost $ 60 to work around it. Just hate I have to buy another to get around that crap !  It will only be amount of time the Reciever's will no longer have component jacks and will really be screwed !


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> The funny part about your issue is its not directv doing it rather It's a mandate they have to do it from Hollywood and the FCC. You'll also notice that blue ray players no longer output hdmi signals over component cables. . It's all about copyright junk nd hdmi handshaking.
> 
> Unplu the hdmi from Your HDTV when you don't want it on and it will fix your issue.


Understandable they have to implemet changes, but for cripe sakes, stop messing up DVR fucnctions that are part of the units infrastructure. if they like pushing out updates, test them and actually improve thigns messed up not add to them.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Rickt1962 said:


> Or you could buy the unit used http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIRECTV-HR34-700-used-New-Remote-HDMI-/141018513591 as long you have Swim its all you need !


Or you can buy a new on here for $175.00

http://www.dishbuys.com/products/directv-hr34-rvu-server-for-whole-home-hd-dvr-hr34


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Or you can buy a new on here for $175.00
> 
> http://www.dishbuys.com/products/directv-hr34-rvu-server-for-whole-home-hd-dvr-hr34


The link you sent, if your scroll down to the bottom it says LEASE EQUIPMENT ONLY


----------



## jnelaine (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments. I've decided not to upgrade to the Genie as I don't think there's a clear benefit over my current setup (or at least not enough of a benefit to warrant a new 2 year commitment). One of my HR22s is acting flaky so I'll see if I can get DirecTV to swap it out. Hopefully they'll bring me a HR24 in return, but I know there is no guarantee of that.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jnelaine said:


> Thanks for all the comments. I've decided not to upgrade to the Genie as I don't think there's a clear benefit over my current setup (or at least not enough of a benefit to warrant a new 2 year commitment). One of my HR22s is acting flaky so I'll see if I can get DirecTV to swap it out. Hopefully they'll bring me a HR24 in return, but I know there is no guarantee of that.


What's your exact curent setup and how many TVs do you have, and how many are on at the same time generally?


----------

